# Philadelphia PA



## Mousehouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello everyone.

My name is Philip.

I always had pet mice as a kid and they always seemed to be readily available in the UK. I could go to pet stores and see many different breeds and varieties. I had Satin coats, siamese and many different self colors including blue, cream, red, chocolate and black. I used to spend hours with them.

Now I am all grown up and I moved to the USA several years ago. It is a different story here, I never see the kinds of mice in pet stores here as you would in the UK.

I would love to start keeping mice again, it is a wonderful hobby and I truly love them. I have made attempts several times over the years to get back into the hobby but either got frustrated or exhausted looking and gave up.

If you have any ideas, suggestions to help me out that would be fantastic.

Yours kindly.

Philip


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Philip, best of luck finding your mice


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome! I am in Allentown  You can actually find many varieties in pet stores...it just depends on the pet stores! ...however you are much better off getting mice from responsible breeders as we try to breed for health and temperament, while the mice found in pet stores are bred for nothing more than quantity.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey neighbor!


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy; what part of the US are in you in? I bet someone would be willing to help you finding what you're looking for.


----------

